# ST. JULIAN'S | Mercury House by Zaha Hadid | 160m | 525ft | 33 fl | 120m | 393ft | 19 fl | U/C



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Mercury House by Zaha Hadid St. Julian's, Malta*

Height: *Tower A - 160.1m / 525ft | Tower B - 119.8m / 393ft*
No. of Floors: *Tower A - 40 fl | Tower B - 25 fl*
Use: *Office - Residential - Hotel*
Start: *2019*
Finish: *2022*
Architect: *Zaha Hadid*
Gross Floor Area: *Tower A - 70.000sqm | Tower B - 18.200sqm*










Source: *http://www.independent.com.mt/artic...for-Paceville-s-Mercury-House-site-6736158566*


----------



## Dany_SM (Jan 15, 2015)

Some excavation is ongoing.... any news?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

This is U/C now!

Video from April 2020:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A couple of screenshots from the video:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mercury skyscraper grows to 33 floors as planning board approves three more storeys


Malta’s highest building will get three new floors as the Planning Authority also approves a 19-storey hotel next to it in the Mercury House project




www.maltatoday.com.mt


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

update works


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

rendering


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Update works - May 2021


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Shanghainese (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello Guys,

What will be the adress of this fantastic project for Malta ?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 21:*








Architecture by The Street Insider on 500px.com


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*March 2022*

update


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 24:*








Balluta by Fabio Rossi on 500px.com


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Update 14 September '22


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

source


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

(november 2022)


----------

